# LED Clock add-on suggestions for Premiere?



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

We already severely miss the clock on the face or our Series 3 units (and the OLED program display, but that ain't coming back). I've been looking online for very small LED clocks to put on the top of the 3 Premiere units we got. It's become unexpectedly complicated - there are none that I can find. There's TONS of backlit LCD units, but those aren't as legible at just an old-fashioned green/red/amber multi-segment led display. There's one on the face of antennas we use, but the unit the clock is attached to is too big to stick to the top of each TiVo Premiere. Ideally, I'd like a small unit about 2" wide by 3/4" tall, but at this point I'm willing to compromise - I can't find ANYTHING close, and that's even checking chinese gadget stalwarts like DealExtreme.com.

Anyone know of a place that has what I'm looking for?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

It may be a bit larger than what you are looking for, but a 3rd generation Squeezebox makes a great clock:



It has a beautiful vacuum florescent display that can easily be viewed from across the room. Since it is internet connected, it can even display real-time weather information. Best of all, it makes one hell of an audio streamer. I don't believe this product is made any longer, but you should be able to find them for sale on eBay.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

gweempose said:


> It may be a bit larger than what you are looking for, but a 3rd generation Squeezebox makes a great clock


Yeah, WAY too big for the application here.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## robm15 (Feb 23, 2004)

That is funny you are looking for the same thing I am, a nice little clock that can also be viewed across the room and looks good! Backlit LCD's are unacceptable. We are compromising with a $9 cheapo clock right now, but it has to go!


----------



## eldred24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Funny, I came to post about the exact same thing. I am missing the clock BIG TIME!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

eldred24 said:


> Funny, I came to post about the exact same thing. I am missing the clock BIG TIME!


Through my work we do manufacturing in China. I'm seriously considering having a bunch made and selling them to TiVo Premiere owners if I can't find something that already exists.


----------



## JoN8282 (Feb 27, 2005)

miss my clock so bad...


----------



## shaown (Jul 1, 2002)

me too


----------



## AKAKAK (Jul 26, 2008)

Man...I feel that exact same way. I thought I was the only one aimlessly looking for my Tivo clock replacement!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

I give up looking for this, so I'm talking with my manufacturing contacts tonight. I'm leaning toward green LED numbers on a black background, but I might be able to do blue or amber/orange. I *do not* want red. Anyone have a preference? If so, what is it, and why?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

curiousgeorge said:


> I'm leaning toward green LED numbers on a black background, but I might be able to do blue or amber/orange. I *do not* want red. Anyone have a preference? If so, what is it, and why?


Whatever you do, don't go with blue:

Blue LEDs: A health hazard?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Whatever you do, don't go with blue:
> 
> Blue LEDs: A health hazard?


Hmm. Interesting. Scratch blue, then.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

I realised quickly after moving the TIVO S3 out of the living room, that the digital photo frame actually has a clock on it, so now that is on 'clock' mode most of the time. Also has auto-on-off which is nice.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Whatever you do, don't go with blue:
> 
> Blue LEDs: A health hazard?


Blue is annoying to me, but not nearly as much as a bright red LED.

".....And blue is brighter in peripheral vision......"

At least I now know that nothing is wrong with my eyes. They've always been brighter in my peripheral vision and when I turn my head toward the blue LED it would be dimmer. I was thinking that something was wrong. I'm glad there isn't.


----------



## FairfaxCA (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is a possibility, maybe not at the right price. See here.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

http://www.techkits.com/#clock6

http://www.apogeekits.com/led_clocks_and_displays.htm

http://www.homeloo.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=456&language=1

and here's one that has more functionality. 
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...27X-_-100650325&locStoreNum=3644&marketID=282


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

FairfaxCA said:


> Here is a possibility, maybe not at the right price. See here.


Nice find! That would appear to fit the OP's needs almost perfectly.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I searched around for a while yesterday and wasn't able to come up with anything. I did, however, stumble across this really cool OLED prototype:




Depending on the ambient light in the room, the numbers change from black to white. Very cool!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

The TiVo Premiere is my first cablecard device. I never realized how often i looked at the time on the cable box before.

Its a shame they didn't add a clock on the Premiere.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Luckily for me, we have this specialty store in my area that carries these very hard-to-find devices: clock


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

FairfaxCA said:


> Here is a possibility, maybe not at the right price. See here.


Heh...yeah, it might work if the price was about $10. I can't justify spending more than $10 for this. I thought it would be simple but...no.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

SugarBowl said:


> http://www.techkits.com/#clock6
> 
> http://www.apogeekits.com/led_clocks_and_displays.htm
> 
> ...


All of these are too big or too expensive or too big and expensive.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

whitepelican said:


> Luckily for me, we have this specialty store in my area that carries these very hard-to-find devices: clock


Walmart was one of my first trips. Eliminated that one as too big, and the silver casing is distracting.

Also walked Big Lots, Target, Ross, 99 Cent store, Office Depot, OfficeMax, BestBuy, Harbor Freight, CVS, Wallgreens, Rite-Aid, and Ace Hardware. No luck - although CVS had a pretty compact red-LED one that came the closest to ideal. It was about $13.

I also have my manufacturing contact in China already working on a factory quote so I can just make a thousand and sell them (3 to myself first) if all else fails.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

gweempose said:


> Nice find! That would appear to fit the OP's needs almost perfectly.


Except the $80-$100 price.


----------



## jstevenson (May 6, 2007)

My wife told me not to come home today without a clock. 

So yeah, time to start searching...


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

jstevenson said:


> My wife told me not to come home today without a clock.
> 
> So yeah, time to start searching...


For a new wife?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> For a new wife?


He he he!


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Has anyone figured out how the Series 3 interfaces to the OLED? Seems like a lot of potential for hacking there.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

nrc said:


> Has anyone figured out how the Series 3 interfaces to the OLED? Seems like a lot of potential for hacking there.


Long term, I think that's a great project for a USB add-on to the Premiere if the functionality is still in the software to provide the show and time information.

Short term, I'm still looking for a $10 clock that's the right size and an LED, NOT a backlit lcd. Knocked out 4 more stores today- no luck.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

curiousgeorge said:


> I also have my manufacturing contact in China already working on a factory quote so I can just make a thousand and sell them (3 to myself first) if all else fails.


why not just deal with the folks wjo already make them
the trick is to search for LED clocks _for cars_
http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/car_led_clock.html

or go with a kit (note the pic is a high priced one but I liked the pic)
http://www.apogeekits.com/led_clocks_and_displays.htm


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> why not just deal with the folks wjo already make them
> the trick is to search for LED clocks _for cars_
> http://www.alibaba.com/showroom/car_led_clock.html
> 
> ...


They're doing both - looking for a supplier that already has something like what I'm looking for, and quotes to make them if the first search fails. I hope to have an answer tonight.


----------



## eldred24 (Apr 22, 2005)

USB powered would be great, my wife has major issues (lack of clock) as well.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

I totally agree Tivo needs a clock. I keep my VCR around and on just so we can tell the time.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Shifted gears to looking for auto dash clocks and checked Kragen, Autozone, Walmart (auto department), Sears. Nothing. It seems that auto dash clocks have migrated to lcd with backlighting.

Then checked for regular led clocks at Bed Bath and Beyond and Michaels for good measure. Nothing there, either.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Got a Westclox tech led alarm clock at Kmart for the TiVo my wife uses until I can find the right solution. It's bigger and thicker than what I really want, but it will do the trick for the moment. $7.99 at Kmart, and it uses AC power with a battery backup. They have a red and green led version. Of all the stores and sites I checked this week, this was the closest to my ideal, but I'm still pursuing the "ideal".

Model 70018K UPC 8 44220 00399 7


----------



## eldred24 (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for looking George, I will be out and about tomorrow looking.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

my Blackberry is never more than 2 feet from me, so I don't really need a clock on my Tivo... but that $80 to $100 four squares things was pretty badass, I may have to get that since it's so cool looking


----------



## CiP (Jan 25, 2003)

I just ordered this one. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028Y4H2S/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CiP said:


> I just ordered this one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0028Y4H2S/ref=ord_cart_shr?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


I might order this for my bedroom. Thanks!:up:

Of course it's out of stock now


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is a temporary workaround -- http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446826 -- to show the clock in the bottom right hand corner of the screen at all times. (not sure if everyone was aware of this little trick? - I know i wasnt until i saw this thread recently)


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

this DIY LED clock is probably a good start. can easily cover it with any color tint too.
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2008/05/build_led_clock_kit_from.html


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

i2k said:


> Here is a temporary workaround -- http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=446826 -- to show the clock in the bottom right hand corner of the screen at all times. (not sure if everyone was aware of this little trick? - I know i wasnt until i saw this thread recently)


Unfortunately, this doesn't do any good if the TV is off.


----------



## CoyoteTeacher (Aug 4, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> We already severely miss the clock on the face or our Series 3 units (and the OLED program display, but that ain't coming back). I've been looking online for very small LED clocks to put on the top of the 3 Premiere units we got. It's become unexpectedly complicated - there are none that I can find.
> 
> Anyone know of a place that has what I'm looking for?


I bought a $12 orange-LED clock at Walmart; it even claims it can change for daylight-saving time. The case is a little light in color, but I'll refinish it in black some time.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

CoyoteTeacher said:


> I bought a $12 orange-LED clock at Walmart; it even claims it can change for daylight-saving time. The case is a little light in color, but I'll refinish it in black some time.


What was the size? All the ones at our Walmart were too big.


----------



## Spiff (Mar 1, 2004)

Would this work? http://www.geekalerts.com/4-port-usb-hub-with-alarm-clock-thermometer/


----------



## stonewallers (Apr 8, 2010)

Spiff said:


> Would this work? http://www.geekalerts.com/4-port-usb-hub-with-alarm-clock-thermometer/


hey, that does look good.

I was going to note that I use an Olympia caller id globe in one room. It's bulky and more expensive but is useful if you have a landline.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Spiff said:


> Would this work? http://www.geekalerts.com/4-port-usb-hub-with-alarm-clock-thermometer/


It's backlit LCD, the bane of my search. The backlight gives off too much light at night. That's why I'm looking for LCD. It's closest to the OLED of the Series 3 in the amount of light it gives off in a darkened room, but still very legible.


----------



## rb_9999 (Sep 17, 2002)

Here is what I just bought from Yugster.com. Powered by USB so no batteries. Also has USB hub. Says its pretty small. For 9 bucks I can't go too wrong:

http://www.yugster.com/dspPriv.aspx?cid=2278


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

China isn't happening - too expensive to manufacture exactly what I want in qty less than 5000.

However, I did find the closest match yet. At Target (in a different department than I checked before)

2" H x 4" W x 3" D The numbers are a little over 1/2" high. Black casing. UPC 8 70443 00012 3 Target DCPI 074 10 1046. Costs about $7.


----------



## jterwelp (Apr 27, 2004)

This clock may not meet the OPs requirements but I recently found myself looking for a similar product and settled on this:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/lights/a7c5/

It has a solid black finish so it doesn't stand out when placed in my AV cabinet. It can be configured to hide the date and epoch time so you are left with only a standard 12 or 24-hour time display.

Bonus: Use promo code GEEKPUZZLER to save $10 off a $40 purchase at www.thinkgeek.com

Jeff


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

Seriously, a 3 page thread about finding a clock that fits in your entertainment center?

wow.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jterwelp said:


> This clock may not meet the OPs requirements but I recently found myself looking for a similar product and settled on this:
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/lights/a7c5/
> 
> ...


Of course the cost is one penny below $40


----------



## jterwelp (Apr 27, 2004)

jterwelp said:


> This clock may not meet the OPs requirements but I recently found myself looking for a similar product and settled on this:
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/lights/a7c5/
> 
> ...





aaronwt said:


> Of course the cost is one penny below $40


I should have mentioned this in my original post, but ThinkGeek promo codes apply to the entire order so it can be used with this clock. When shipping is factored in ($6.99 for my zip code), total cost is $39.99 + $6.99 - $10.00 = $36.98.

Jeff


----------



## eDbolson (Oct 25, 2001)

I got this silly thing that straps onto my wrist and appears to tell the time accurately . it even has a button that lights it up at night when I want to look at it, but doesnt stay on in an annoying manner. (Actually has a setting that turns on the light if I rotate my wrist, but it was distracting as I am a twitchy sleeper


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

matguy said:


> Seriously, a 3 page thread about finding a clock that fits in your entertainment center?
> 
> wow.


Your post starts the 2nd page for me.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

matguy said:


> Seriously, a 3 page thread about finding a clock that fits in your entertainment center?
> 
> wow.


Try it - LED clocks that are very small have become ridiculously hard to find. I would never have believed it before I went looking for one. Backlit LCD has taken over. I finally settled (for now) on .6" high LED numbers, but optimally, I'd like .3". It's become crazy hard (actually impossible to this point in the search) to find this.

If I didn't care about number size or would be happy with backlit LCD, this thread would have never happened. It's not hard to find those. What's hard is to find small (.3" numbers or so) LED clocks. Crazy hard.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

eDbolson said:


> I got this silly thing that straps onto my wrist and appears to tell the time accurately . it even has a button that lights it up at night when I want to look at it, but doesnt stay on in an annoying manner. (Actually has a setting that turns on the light if I rotate my wrist, but it was distracting as I am a twitchy sleeper


I don't wear a wristwatch at the house. It's the first thing that comes off.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

curiousgeorge said:


> However, I did find the closest match yet. At Target (in a different department than I checked before)
> 
> 2" H x 4" W x 3" D The numbers are a little over 1/2" high. Black casing. UPC 8 70443 00012 3 Target DCPI 074 10 1046. Costs about $7.


any pictures ?


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL!

You guys are a riot!

I love these joke threads :up:


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

deandashl said:


> LOL!
> 
> You guys are a riot!
> 
> I love these joke threads :up:


Hardly a joke... Do you realize how tough it is for many of us to change our TiVo habit in any way. The exclusion of the clock and recording program names on the front of the TiVo is a devastating blow and has forced a change in the content consumption routine of several TCF members. No more lazily looking at our HT rack to see the friendly TiVo clock, greeting us with its surety of a correct time (optimized by connecting to TiVo, the source of all good programming  ). For those who have made the switch (I have not been able to let go of the original S3 architecture yet), the change has forced a change in the knowing of time while we stare blissfully at our HT systems.

This thread is simply another invaluable service of TCF. The clock on the face of my original S3 is the master clock in my home, all others are set to this most correct time.

What I would really like to find is a USB powered display that could be plugged in to the premiere that would display the same information as displayed on the front of the original S3. Surely TiVo has spent enough R&D money that they could have done this by now? How hard could it be to offer this feature so many of us are demanding? Get with it TiVo.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

daveak said:


> Hardly a joke... Do you realize how tough it is for many of us to change our TiVo habit in any way. The exclusion of the clock and recording program names on the front of the TiVo is a devastating blow and has forced a change in the content consumption routine of several TCF members. No more lazily looking at our HT rack to see the friendly TiVo clock, greeting us with its surety of a correct time (optimized by connecting to TiVo, the source of all good programming  ). For those who have made the switch (I have not been able to let go of the original S3 architecture yet), the change has forced a change in the knowing of time while we stare blissfully at our HT systems.
> 
> This thread is simply another invaluable service of TCF. The clock on the face of my original S3 is the master clock in my home, all others are set to this most correct time.
> 
> What I would really like to find is a USB powered display that could be plugged in to the premiere that would display the same information as displayed on the front of the original S3. Surely TiVo has spent enough R&D money that they could have done this by now? How hard could it be to offer this feature so many of us are demanding? Get with it TiVo.


Did you stop twitching yet?


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

[x-posted from my thread]

I ended up getting this, shipped from China arrived in 14 days. Not the best option, but runs on usb power for the ever-changing, always on backlight while a watch battery runs the LCD clock. Not sure how well it keeps time. I'd still rather a battery or usb powered LED clock, but this will do for now.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, if you really want the ultimate display and have a computer handy near your tivo you could go with one of these usb controlled LED displays:

http://betabrite.com/

You could even use the web interface on the tivo to pull down the currently recording
program description and include it on the display .


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

ebf said:


> [x-posted from my thread]
> 
> I ended up getting this, shipped from China arrived in 14 days. Not the best option, but runs on usb power for the ever-changing, always on backlight while a watch battery runs the LCD clock. Not sure how well it keeps time. I'd still rather a battery or usb powered LED clock, but this will do for now.


I wanted actual led instead of backlit LCD, so after a much more extensive search than I expected, I found one that was the smallest readily available and an actual LCD at Target, of all places (in the dorm supplies section). Had a choice of red or green lcd. Cost about $7.


----------



## dilbert36m (Aug 27, 2010)

Tivo Newbie here... Just got a Premiere last Saturday...and after 3 visits from my cable company (Charter Communications) finally got the m-card working. First thing I noticed was NO clock on the front. I agree you don't realize how often you looked at it...until is is no longer there. Anyway just ordered this cheap LED clock from Amazon...looks decent?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000PDCXPC


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

I saw that one and a couple like it, but wanted to avoid another thing to plug in. The one I got, above, is alright, but some of the backlight colors make the time hard to read. Not a big deal as the color changes every few seconds.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

I could have sworn that I saw Vizio sound bar in Target this week with a clock on the right hand side, but looking at their website and the Target website I can't seem to find it.

Diane


----------



## windsurfdog (May 1, 2009)

Since this 5 month old thread seems to be incredibly robust:

You know, with the advent of inexpensive "atomic" clocks and watches, plus the time display when using the "Info" button, it is quite astonishing to me as well as a few other earlier posters that a 3 page thread exists dedicated to a missing Tivo clock. 

In all sincerety, I certainly hope you find the clock of your dreams and I'm very happy that you are not admonishing Tivo formally for omitting it...they have enough 'bigger fish to fry'.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

windsurfdog said:


> Since this 5 month old thread seems to be incredibly robust:
> 
> You know, with the advent of inexpensive "atomic" clocks and watches, plus the time display when using the "Info" button, it is quite astonishing to me as well as a few other earlier posters that a 3 page thread exists dedicated to a missing Tivo clock.
> 
> In all sincerety, I certainly hope you find the clock of your dreams and I'm very happy that you are not admonishing Tivo formally for omitting it...they have enough 'bigger fish to fry'.


*twitch* *twitch* Just another TCF thread exploring a minor issue ad naseum. *twitch*

*staring blissfully at my HT rack, knowing the time and the programs being recorded, without pressing a single button* *twitch*


----------



## h8mispace (Sep 21, 2010)

not having a clock is a big thing, selectable color would be nice, blue would be my preferance, hate red and not a big fan of green


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

h8mispace said:


> not having a clock is a big thing, selectable color would be nice, blue would be my preferance, hate red and not a big fan of green


Blue is supposedly bad for you now, especially in a bedroom.


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

gweempose said:


> Whatever you do, don't go with blue:
> 
> Blue LEDs: A health hazard?


O..O omg im surrounded!! every indicator on my laptop has one


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

deandashl said:


> LOL!
> 
> You guys are a riot!
> 
> I love these joke threads :up:


Still going. You've even gone as far as "model" numbers. I love it when people come up with something funny like this and act all serious, and then just keep going with it. It's always wild to see how far they can go. Great job guys!!!

For the next one I was thinking about....

A toaster that will fit on the shelf between the rear seat and the window for an Accord. Just think, it would have to be just the right size. You also would have to run power to it. That could go for on for years!!!

"Is there enough space to put in toast?"
"What about rye?"
"How many Toaster Strudel's can you make before you drain the battery?"

LOL!


----------



## Mike Wolf (Sep 19, 2010)

curiousgeorge said:


> Blue is supposedly bad for you now, especially in a bedroom.


All things blue? Like that little blue pill?


----------



## n.nobbe (Jun 25, 2011)

OK, ready for Tivo Premiere, v. 2? Funny the developers never thought of this negligible feature that has caused such a tempest. If only the display panel were programmable.

I remember the day Tivo sold the special USB-wireless receivers as add-on accessories, as an alternative to the internal modem. Maybe they should consider this as an opportunity.


----------



## vstone (May 11, 2002)

The last time the cable guy was out here, he told me that some cable customers would refuse to accept a new cable box that did not have a clock on it. The clock feature is likelya far more important feature than Tivo/Motorola/CISCO think.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

vstone said:


> The last time the cable guy was out here, he told me that some cable customers would refuse to accept a new cable box that did not have a clock on it. The clock feature is likelya far more important feature than Tivo/Motorola/CISCO think.


I can think of a lot more reasons than just a missing clock for not letting a cable STB of any sort into my home...


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

I really like my Nixie tube clock


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

ebf said:


> [x-posted from my thread]
> 
> I ended up getting this, shipped from China arrived in 14 days. Not the best option, but runs on usb power for the ever-changing, always on backlight while a watch battery runs the LCD clock. Not sure how well it keeps time. I'd still rather a battery or usb powered LED clock, but this will do for now.


Well, that clock did not keep time. I started my serach again and fount this one Modern LED Wood Wooden USB/AAA Cube Alarm Clock. It can be powered by battery or usb and looks pretty nice. The only thing I don't like is not being able to turn off the toggle between time and temperature.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I have this one in the media equipment rack and I love it.









http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/lights/99fc/?srp=14 (out of stock)
It's not exactly hard to read across the room or across the house.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

netringer said:


> I have this one in the media equipment rack and I love it. ...


Nice, but how is it powered? Kind of looks like a cord coming out of the back. I wanted to avoid having yet another thing to plug in. While my latest solution is not perfect, I love that it runs off of the TiVo's USB port.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

ebf said:


> Nice, but how is it powered? Kind of looks like a cord coming out of the back. I wanted to avoid having yet another thing to plug in. While my latest solution is not perfect, I love that it runs off of the TiVo's USB port.


Yeah. It has a power wart. For me one more is just one more. I have a surge protector, several multi-outlets cords, and two PowerSquids behind the rack. Soem are on the UPS and some are on direct power. It is a hassle I will address anon.


----------



## weathertop (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm using an Ambient Flurry clock in my media center with my Premier Elite and it is perfect (see attachment)!

As the Flurry clock has been discontinued, you can best find it on eBay.

Or, you can still grab it's big brother (Ambient Mist) at the Ambient website.

If you checkout using a coupon code of "bonniehunt" this clock radio is $80.

Both clocks plug in to AC power but synchronize weather and time over the Ambient wireless network for free. And, they look great and are visible across the room.


----------



## Mturck (Dec 22, 2013)

ebf said:


> Well, that clock did not keep time. I started my serach again and fount this one Modern LED Wood Wooden USB/AAA Cube Alarm Clock[/URL]. It can be powered by battery or usb and looks pretty nice. The only thing I don't like is not being able to turn off the toggle between time and temperature.


I bought a similar one on ebay ( ebay.com/itm/281043186417 ) for 16 bucks that's perfect! It's powered from the Tivo USB port and can be set to display time only:

s29.postimg.org/3z8ozbt87/image.jpg
( I can't post images directly yet, so this is the best I could do )


----------

